# soil pipe cutter



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a used snap cutter. What I have seen for sale in a good price range are the ridged #206 and #246. What are the differences between the two cutters?


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Soil! Not soul! Damn you auto correct!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't tell but I'm willing to bet the difference is the size they are able to cut is the difference.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> I'm looking to buy a used snap cutter. What I have seen for sale in a good price range are the ridged #206 and #246. What are the differences between the two cutters?


Now I can't remember.. think one had long chain for harden soul??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keefer w said:


> I'm looking to buy a used snap cutter. What I have seen for sale in a good price range are the ridged #206 and #246. What are the differences between the two cutters?


I think it's the space between the wheels.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

weight of the pipe.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For cutting out pieces of pipe on the ground, a 276 snap cutter or Wheeler-Rex *590-6 *is preferable to a ratcher cutter like the 206 and 246.
As for durability, all my 590's are at least 20 years old, a couple are over 40.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ridged pro press cast cutter attachment is 10 times faster on the ground in the air or in a ditch. If you were going to upgrade to the press tool the chain cutter is 450.00 and if you are cutting a lot of cast it pays off fast in labor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fixed your thread title. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Ridged pro press cast cutter attachment is 10 times faster on the ground in the air or in a ditch. If you were going to upgrade to the press tool the chain cutter is 450.00 and if you are cutting a lot of cast it pays off fast in labor.


Been thinking about doing so with a couple of multiple sling cast iron jobs coming up.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

if i remember 1 is designed for no hub and 1 is designed for service weight or extra heavy think the 206 is for no hub
still prefer my wheeler rex snap cutter but for repair work the ratchet is the way to go
tie a piece of wire to the ring on the end of the chain makes it easier to pull the chain around the pipe


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Been thinking about doing so with a couple of multiple sling cast iron jobs coming up.


it will pay for its self.i was skeptical but I wouldn't go back. It cut my time on replacing a bathroom group in half. At that savings it payed for its self in two days.


----------

